# Bolt pattern??



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

I believe its 5x115 for the diesel.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Forever13 said:


> What is the bolt pattern for the turbo diesel cruse?


I just got official word from Chevy Customer Service and their "internal resources" that the bolt pattern for the Cruze Diesel is 5X105. I can't wait to start looking for a Summer wheel and tire combo!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> I just got official word from Chevy Customer Service and their "internal resources" that the bolt pattern for the Cruze Diesel is 5X105. I can't wait to start looking for a Summer wheel and tire combo!


You have been misled it is 5 X 115 the same as the Aussie diesel. I think because it has bigger brakes.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

cruze with gas eng is 5x105. went out an measured my diesel at 110 plus, as accurate as I could be so I think Aussie is correct.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, the diesel bolt pattern is *5×115/45mm *offset: http://www.cruzeforumz.com/f32/cruze-wheel-bolt-pattern-fyi-note-35/


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You guys got me concerned about my spare tyre as it is a full size 16 x 6.5 steel wheel. The bolt pattern matched my alloy road wheels so all is good.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm still going with 5x105. I supplied my VIN and it was confirmed by a GM representative. Tire Rack is also listing it at 5X105.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good luck and keep us posted on that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I'm still going with 5x105. I supplied my VIN and it was confirmed by a GM representative. Tire Rack is also listing it at 5X105.


you need to actually go to a tire and rim place so they can measure it for you and they got my diesel measured at 5x115


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

plasticplant said:


> I'm still going with 5x105. I supplied my VIN and it was *confirmed by a GM representative*. Tire Rack is also listing it at 5X105.


Just illustrates how most GM people do NOT know their products, _i.e._: when *Mr. Goodwrench* went away, apparently so did 'product' knowledge!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The cruze diesel sure does use bigger lug spacing than my 1LT, compared(didn't measure) the two at the dealer. This is something that was mentioned on allot of the early information about the diesel, wonder why all of a sudden no one seems to know this.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Way to mesure it..." Measure from the center on one hole to the BACK of the third hole.This is the easiest way to estimate a 5-lug bolt circle"

Just did it on mine and it's 5 x 115


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Way to mesure it..." Measure from the center on one hole to the BACK of the third hole.This is the easiest way to estimate a 5-lug bolt circle"
> 
> Just did it on mine and it's 5 x 115


Salut bigluke!

Any luck on steel wheels for winter? 

We're both going to need them.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I keep the oem wheels for the winter because I plan to buy some 18's for next year.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

So this whole thing was really bugging me. I contacted Tire Rack and told them that GM is stating 5x105 as the bolt pattern, but I'm hearing that it is in fact 5x115. They looked into the matter further and came to the conclusion that GM is wrong. The bolt pattern is 5x115 and they updated their site to reflect this (I even got a "thank you"). I'm glad to put this to rest!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just out of curiosity does anybody know what the Malibu bolt pattern is, could be a source of wheels from an auto wreckers?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Just out of curiosity does anybody know what the Malibu bolt pattern is, could be a source of wheels from an auto wreckers?


Depends on yr. 97 to 03 malibus have the 5x115 pattern but then changed patterns in 04. U'll want to verify the offset as well. Check this site to match up other gm bolt patterns that may work. Chevrolet _ Vehicle Bolt Pattern Reference


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi plasticplant

I believe this question was answered by Marlea while I was out of the office. She may have gotten the wheel information for the Cruze and not the Cruze Diesel. I apologize for the confusion. I will confirm the correct information and share it with the thread. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Salut bigluke!
> 
> Any luck on steel wheels for winter?
> 
> We're both going to need them.


Steel wheels are available in the 5 x 115 pattern in Australia because my spare is one. I don't know how much they are and shipping would be expensive, but without tyres they should be at a reasonable Cost.

Surely there is a wheel manufacturer who could make up a batch if you guys got together and made a bulk order?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Here in Québec there's a lot of potholes, the roads are in bad shape, from my knowledge and years of driving I found out that steel wheels kinks very easly compared to mags, it's one of the reasons why I keep oem's for winter.


----------

